# Almost done with latest ...



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

What do you think? Still needs buffed and waxed. I'll throw on a couple pics after that tonight. She's a mean monster.

*Length: 6.50
Height: 2.50
Width: 2.00
Chamber Diameter: 0.75
Chamber Depth: 2.65*


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I'm not a pipe smoker as of yet, but there sure is a fine work of art. Very, very impressive!! :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a thing of beauty... how long did that take to make?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

very nice looking pipe/weapon! :tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

that's one scary looking pipe!


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

While I'm a big fan of the reverse plateau effect, and thats a pretty nice volcano, I gotta say that I don't really like the plateau-ing along the stem. Otherwise though its beautiful, and I can see why you'd want to keep the plateau along it, since the grain there is stunning.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave you really got this pipe making down, another awesome pipe bro :tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Impressive :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dave you are getting more and more creative everyday. :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures that is one nice work of art:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

In a word awesome...
:tu


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks for sharing....really nice looking


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

well the stain is too dark, not properly showing the grain as it should be. you really need to sand that stain off and try a lighter shade. then you need to bend the stem just a tad, it should follow the curve of the shank, which it does not currently. then you need to know i am kidding with you. you cape girardeau pooh pooh head. i would actually bend the stem just a tad more though. are those screws of some kind holding on the treatment? did you add delrin or just countersink the treatment to the briar?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I am diggin' the hell out of this one!

Here she is with a bit of tweak done to the Ebonite stem. Makes it a little simpler and cleaner looking. The Corian extension is fully epoxied on with two steel pins inserted over an inch in the briar for stability. You couldn't hammer this thing off.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You are making some cool stuff Dave. Wish I had a talent like you got there. Very nice looking. Makes me want to bust my pipes back out.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Very creative, Dave. The damn thing looks alive! Does it bite?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow!! Very nice. :tu


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

you still using premade stems or have you started to lathe them yourself? if so, do you make delrin tenons or lathe them from the ebonite rod as a one piece? could you post a pic of the end of the shank w/o the stem being in? i have seen corian used as extensions, is it hard to work?


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

The briar is outstanding and the pipe is amazing!!!! 
i have only small problem with this excellent pipe. the white material that you used on the top of the shank looks very cheap and low quality to my eyes.. i think woodwork or without nothing would be much better on this gorgeous pipe.

However this is Excellent and very impressive work!
definitely i would add something like this to my privet collection.

p


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool, Dave! :tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

EnyafanJT said:


> you still using premade stems or have you started to lathe them yourself? if so, do you make delrin tenons or lathe them from the ebonite rod as a one piece? could you post a pic of the end of the shank w/o the stem being in? i have seen corian used as extensions, is it hard to work?


all hand cut. i have delrin for tenons, but don't use it much. this one from Ebonite. i'm also using a new high grade ABS that is rendering great results. should be as durable if not more and is more comfortable in the mouth. can be a bit more difficult to work with, but the cost of material is so much less than Ebonite.

i'll get that picture up for you later today.:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

her ya go Enya:


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice pipe, indeed


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

You are doing it again, I am drooling all over my keyboard. Dave, you have an awesome ability and imagination to create such beautiful pipes!!!


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I am very impressed with your talents. Chapeau!

However, if you allow some minor criticism, which I know you will since I think you are someone seeking perfection, the entire mouthpiece and corian assembly could be improved.

1. I really like the idea of using corian. You could even get something with a granite look. That would be a very elegant and interesting contrast to the woodgrain. But isn't it possible to make it sit flush with the wood of the pipe; just an extension of the shank. You know like some pipe makers use silver or bone or ebony there. That's what I mean. The way it looks now is a bit rough and doesn't suit the suave character of that pipe.

2. The first mouthpiece with the round bit and its two steps was a crime. The second one is much better. Still I might try a different saddle shape or a tapered mouthpiece.

3. The two rods that hold the Corian in place look brutal. That is perhaps the most change-worthy thing. Imagine how nice (don't know if possible) it would be to have countersunk and blued or polished screws in there. I am thinking of something like what you see on the bezel of an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak watch. http://www.p178host.com/apgallery/ro/15300/dial.jpg

What do you think?

Otherwise the shape, the grain and the inversed plateau are simply gorgeous; absolutely wonderful. So they deserve a better stem solution, no?

Till


----------

